# From the darkest of Sweden



## erikradbo (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi,

After hanging around here for a couple of months, inhaling every single thread with the appetite of a starving teenager, I would also very much like to introduce myself.

I'm a 30-something musician and composer, with my roots mostly in pop music. Being Swedish I have melancholy in my heart, and am already amazed with Albion Tundra. Starting out with old cassettes and a mixer board, adding takes by playing the cassettes through the board using a Korg Wavestation EX and a cheap microphone. Then came Atari with cubase and off we went. Mostly playing guitar and piano based music, I have been fascinated with strings and orchestral additions to pop songs and used it in so many productions over the years, and also been writing quite a lot of arrangements for choir, but it is only a couple of months back I started to try to orchestrate. What a world, amazing!

I have been buying more sample libraries than I will ever master, and I can see how the guy who said "My hobby is not writing music, it's reading about and buying sample libraries" was onto something, but also, what a feeling to hear the first compositions come together.

This is so far - and probably forever - mostly a hobby for me, and my day job is being a doctor.

Thank you for all the insight and help that is given for free in this great forum.

Best,
Erik


----------



## Syneast (Jan 2, 2017)

Let me be the first to say, tjenare!


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 2, 2017)

Välkommen!
/Anders


----------



## dannymc (Jan 3, 2017)

not a bad day job to have all the same.  welcome from Dublin Ireland. 

Danny


----------



## erikradbo (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks/Tack!

It's telling how the ratio between entries in "sample talk" vs "composition" is around 5:1. Let's focus on the stuff .


----------



## URL (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rohann (Feb 15, 2017)

Hahaha "reading about and buying sample libraries". It kind of is a hobby, one I must be careful of spending too much time on.


----------



## Walid F. (Feb 15, 2017)

Välkommen, mannen! 

W.


----------

